# Get together again?



## Slateman (Oct 12, 2005)

I am just thinking about another Sydney togethering in Christmas break.
Any Idea people?
Mabe we can invite members of Macarthur herp society as well.


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 12, 2005)

Why not have it in Melb and you Sydneysiders can come down and meet all us Vics. We don't bite, promise


----------



## Slateman (Oct 12, 2005)

Lol diamond. You guys do lot of things together in Melbourne and few of us from Sydney did join you in past. Hix was chasing girls in ther as I know. :wink: and some others.


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah but I wasn't there back then 

I think I better start joining in the Melbourne gatherings first


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 12, 2005)

> Hix was chasing girls in ther as I know. and some others.



What, is there actually decent girls in Melb?? (geez, I have been married too long)


----------



## Hickson (Oct 12, 2005)

> Hix was chasing girls in ther as I know. and some others.


I'd just like to clarify that statement in case anybody took it the wrong way, i.e. the "and some others" part:

It means there were some other Sydney people who have gone to Melbourne get-togethers. It does *not* mean Hix chases 'some others'. Hix chases girls only ('coz they're no good if I catch 'em in traps).



Hix


----------



## Parko (Oct 12, 2005)

Lol Hixy u are sounding somewhat paranoid mate.... :lol: What happened to you heading thru this way on your way out west recently?
Slatey i reckon an Aps get togethor is a great idea, overdue i'd say, how about it folks?


----------



## Hickson (Oct 13, 2005)

Parko,

That shortcut that was going near your place, and would cut an hour and ahlf of my driving time? It proved the old axiom "A shortcut is the longest distance between two points." It ended up adding two hours to the journey. I just didn't have the time at that point to stop. As it was, I arrived at Gundabooka at about 8:30pm.

Thanks for the offer though. Maybe some other time?

Are the copperheads out and about yet, or is it still too cold up there?



Hix


----------



## Parko (Oct 13, 2005)

Hix, u certainly wouldn't be the first traveller to add an extra 2 hrs to their journey by taking a shortcut , at least you got to see places you hadn't been to before i guess, though you probably saw them at 100km's per hour lol.
Have only seen one copperhead out so far, it's only just warming up now(even snowed for a while last saturday night). Hopefully i can drag u up this way this summer and i'll show u some real ''snakey'' spots nearby.


----------



## alexr (Oct 13, 2005)

Great idea Slateman - count me in.


----------



## lutzd (Oct 13, 2005)

Yep, I think it's a good idea, Slatey! I reckon a Taronga Zoo day would be a great idea - maybe a behind-the-scenes tour again? THe last one was great!


----------



## Slateman (Oct 13, 2005)

Any other suggestion on where to do this?
I liked last time the Fetherdale Wildlife Park. The tour behind the sceen was great, specially the catching of goana. LOL.
It is cheaper and lot of parking.
But please if anybody have some other Idea than me or lutzd, ROLL THEM IN.


----------



## Gilleni (Oct 13, 2005)

ARP... i got an anual pass so itl be free lol...


----------



## Gilleni (Oct 13, 2005)

What about we go to John Weigel's SNAKE RANCH....


----------



## peterescue (Oct 13, 2005)

We'd get in free anyway Gilleni, I doubt that SnakeRanch is open to visitors. I dont think it exists as a single location entity anyway.
ps, I vote featherdale.


----------



## Gilleni (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah i didnt mean the snake ranch to seriously... im sure they wouldnt even tell us where it is.... let alone let us in..


----------



## OuZo (Oct 13, 2005)

> What, is there actually decent girls in Melb??



You are sooooo not coming to my place again :twisted: 

We were actually talking about maybe heading up that way in December/January when we get holidays so we might be able to come . It all depends on how quickly we can pay off all these damn bills! :evil: Bloody power company were short staffed so they sent us 2 power bills in the same envelope for a HUGE amount :evil: NOT happy Jan :evil:


----------



## soulweaver (Oct 13, 2005)

what about having it somewhere on the border, then vic and n.s.w can get together and drive roughly the same distance


----------



## Hickson (Oct 13, 2005)

Parko said:


> Hix, u certainly wouldn't be the first traveller to add an extra 2 hrs to their journey by taking a shortcut , at least you got to see places you hadn't been to before i guess, though you probably saw them at 100km's per hour lol.



In actual fact, I got excellent views. The 'shortcut road" turned out to be Wombeyan Caves Rd and it goes up over the mountains, alongside cliffs with no barriers to stop you driving off, sharp blind corners and unsealed all the way. It's like Galston Gorge Rd, but 77 kms long, which is why it added 2 hrs to the journey - I had to negotiate it at 30kms for the entire length up to the caves. So I had the chance to enjoy the scenery. Even stopped to take some photos. I'll post them later.

So, Parko, what's the chance of another get-together at your place in a couple of months? I'd love to see Sherm beaten up by a girl again.



Hix


----------



## peterescue (Oct 13, 2005)

Love that route Hix, went along there when my wife was learning to drive, white knuckle all the way. I told her dont brake going into a turn so she took it literally and just kept going at the one speed.


----------



## FAY (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Hix,
Wombeyan Caves Road ugh!! My dad told us a story, many years ago he was with a friend carting a load of cattle along that road on a wet, stormy, foggy night, every time they turned a corner the lights would go over the valley.....he reckons that was the night he went grey!!!!!

I nearly went grey going along that road on a lovely sunny day!!!


----------



## instar (Oct 13, 2005)

> Hix, u certainly wouldn't be the first traveller to add an extra 2 hrs to their journey by taking a shortcut



Ahem..or 8 hrs . :lol:


----------



## peterescue (Oct 13, 2005)

you should try it when the limestone quarry trucks are running.


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 13, 2005)

> You are sooooo not coming to my place again



Lol Zoe 

You are the exception. Just couldn't say anything about you or else Souly may get jealous


----------



## pythonkisses (Oct 13, 2005)

Count me in am up for a party


----------



## SNKMST (Oct 13, 2005)

Count me in to would be great to meet a few of you......


----------



## Slateman (Oct 13, 2005)

OHH HOOO I mabe will see the famous OuZo Zoe. That would make my day. 
The party at parko's last time was excelent. And Yes I would love to see parko's family again and get mildly drunk again and taste this strange cigarets Sherman was smoking.
Yey that party was superb. Camping at Parkos was one of the best I have been. And the piglet spit, wow so tasty.
And the donats Hix provided yummmeee. I think that Sherman would have to practice a lot not to be beeten again.


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 13, 2005)

soulweaver said:


> what about having it somewhere on the border, then vic and n.s.w can get together and drive roughly the same distance



I think Mogo Zoo is right between Melb and Sydney, and is the same distance from Melb as it is from Sydney( i think!).


----------



## lutzd (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah, Featherdale sounds good too (I've never been there). I know there are a LOT of new users who haven't met ANYBODY yet, so it would be a great opportunity to make new herp friends for lot's of people!


----------



## Glimmerman (Oct 13, 2005)

And a pub around the corner ...... :shock: :lol:


----------



## pugsly (Oct 13, 2005)

Sounds liek a good idea, but are people actually goin to go this time last get together i heard only about 3 or 4 turned up.. 

Count me in though!


----------



## lutzd (Oct 13, 2005)

The last official APS gathering was at Taronga Zoo, I think, and we had LOTS of people attending. It was a great day!


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah the zoo was fun! I was too cool to actually socialise with anyone, but they all looked like nice people :wink: 
Maybe if I go to this next one I won't be so shy  :roll:


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 13, 2005)

Another TZ day eh? well It's a fair way to drive but.......................................


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 13, 2005)

> Another TZ day eh? well It's a fair way to drive but



Well, if you pay for the petrol, I will drive (you can come too)


----------



## Slateman (Oct 13, 2005)

When we had any of togethering in past organized by moderators, we always had lot of people attending in Sydney.
Last one I have been on was the one in Fetherdale and as I remember there was about 20-25 people.
Instar would remember as he organized the tickets.


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 13, 2005)

well i have more holidays coming up soon so westie may be there as well you just have to give me a few weeks warning


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 13, 2005)

> well i have more holidays coming up soon so westie may be there as well you just have to give me a few weeks warning



Come with us. Phil is paying for the petrol


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 13, 2005)

nah phil can pay me for petrol and gas  and we can go in mine mine still has it side view mirror unlike afros car   :lol:


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 13, 2005)

Lol, when do you think we should inform him of our decision??


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Oct 13, 2005)

we are gunna come down for it! and any non-serial killers from up here can catch a lift, we got two spare seats...


----------



## lutzd (Oct 14, 2005)

I reckon we should hold it in the week between Christmas and New Years. Any other thoughts?


----------



## peterescue (Oct 14, 2005)

Azztech said:


> we are gunna come down for it! and any non-serial killers from up here can catch a lift, we got two spare seats...



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## alexr (Oct 14, 2005)

> Christmas and New Years.


May be alot away though... including my wife and kids...ummmm. writing it in my diary as we speak LOL.


----------



## OuZo (Oct 14, 2005)

> OHH HOOO I mabe will see the famous OuZo Zoe. That would make my day



Aha I'm famous!  I always knew I would be one day :shock: 



> I reckon we should hold it in the week between Christmas and New Years.



Well my holidays usually start from Christmas Eve so maybe if it's at the end of that week we'd be alright...otherwise after New Years . Alex is right though, a lot of people could be going away.

Looks like all of Melbourne is coming . Everyone pile in Phil's car!!!

Serpenttongue, you coming?


----------



## pythonkisses (Oct 14, 2005)

africancichlidau said:


> Another TZ day eh? well It's a fair way to drive but.......................................




Awww Afro i will be there


----------



## Slateman (Oct 14, 2005)

Please people put vote for day I selected in Christmas brake. We will see what majority like.
D E M O C R A C Y


----------



## SLACkra (Oct 14, 2005)

PLZ MAKE IT SOME TIME IN JANUARY! so i can come! our family should be in some place in nsw. trying to remember...Burmagui. ya thats it. i might be able to force my dad to drive me up. 

wheres this place that it will be held? lets have it on the 7th so i can force ya all to bring pressies for my b-day!

andrew


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 15, 2005)

Can't drive during any of those dates as I will probably be, how do you say?, ..... ah yes, thats it, Pi**ed  Although, on second thoughts, PK will be there, hmmmmm, no, I don't think I could handle the rejection  It would shatter all my dreams about making my fantasies reality


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 15, 2005)

> Can't drive during any of those dates as I will probably be, how do you say?, ..... ah yes, thats it, Pi**ed Although, on second thoughts, PK will be there, hmmmmm, no, I don't think I could handle the rejection It would shatter all my dreams about making my fantasies reality



Well written but if you read the previous posts correctly, you don't have to drive there. Just pay for the petrol


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 15, 2005)

What previous posts? You know I am an unsociable bas


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 15, 2005)

well i'm driving your paying for petrol and DP is being tied to the roof racks as he doesn't want to pay to go up there or may be i can tie him to the towball and make him run behind the car :twisted:


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 15, 2005)

WHat car do you drive Westy? Will it make the trip. Mine is only 2 years old so I should drive. Tie Afro to the bonnet, you to the boot, take luke and Zoe with us which still leaves room for 2 more. Hmmmm... :twisted: 



> DP is being tied to the roof racks as he doesn't want to pay to go up there



I usually charge people for making public appearances, not pay to go there


----------



## OuZo (Oct 15, 2005)

Hehehehe we get seats 

Does it have to be so close to Christmas Slatey? :?


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 15, 2005)

DP the vn will easly handle the trip it has done it twice full of my mates so i'm sure it can handle you mate


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 15, 2005)

The old VN. I agree. Had one myself for about 7 years. They're one tough rugged car. 



> Hehehehe we get seats



Yeah, going rate is $8hr or $12 p/hr for a couple. Petrol is free courtesy of Afro.
(Sshhh Westie, I am making you some cash here)  

In all honesty, I wouldn't mind going up. Is it going to be on a weekend or Weekday? And why so close to Xmas. I reckon January is the way to go


----------



## OuZo (Oct 15, 2005)

> I reckon January is the way to go



I concur


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 15, 2005)

yeah same but it needs to be decided very soon as my window to put in for holidays for december and january is going


----------



## OuZo (Oct 15, 2005)

Chuck a sicky


----------



## ether (Oct 15, 2005)

24 replies from people in Melbourne about a gathering in Sydney...Just organise one down there, seems to be plenty of people willing to get together...


----------



## OuZo (Oct 15, 2005)

Well who's gonna reply if we don't? :lol: 

Anyway, I wanna go so I can meet the NSW peeps that I haven't met and to catch up with some that I have lol


----------



## Slateman (Oct 15, 2005)

OuZo said:


> Hehehehe we get seats
> 
> Does it have to be so close to Christmas Slatey? :?



Zoe we have traditional christmas Togethering In Sydney for 3 years now. But we will have more of tham anyway in other times.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

OOHH yeah, im hanging out to meet some of the melbourne crew face to face........should be fun i reckon!    Should be great fun!!!


----------



## OuZo (Oct 16, 2005)

Lucky we're coming in numbers then hey? :lol:


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 16, 2005)

lmao zoe


----------



## Slateman (Oct 17, 2005)

So far people vote for 28.12.05 I will need more people to vote so I can finilize the date. I am so much looking forward to see some of the Melbourne members.


----------



## Gerry (Oct 17, 2005)

gotta work 27th and 28th :evil:


----------



## OuZo (Oct 17, 2005)

Orright, dunno if we can come so soon after Christmas but we'll see how we go


----------



## Tim (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm up for a meetup on any of those days - will be good to catch up with some of you guys again.


----------



## pugsly (Oct 17, 2005)

So is it Taronga on the 28th or elsewear??

Look forward to it!


----------



## Slateman (Oct 17, 2005)

I think that Fetherdale will be more economical and behind the sceen tour last time was so great.


----------



## alby (Oct 17, 2005)

and what do you mean we might get some of the mac heps to come hehe like are out casts or something


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 17, 2005)

How far out of Squidney is Featherdale Slatey? and in which direction?


----------



## Parko (Oct 18, 2005)

Hix said:


> So, Parko, what's the chance of another get-together at your place in a couple of months? I'd love to see Sherm beaten up by a girl again.
> Hix



Hix i'd love to hold another shindig at my place one day, perhaps towards the end of summer though. I was quite flattered that anyone actually turned up, and it was really a great night. I really enjoyed seeing sherms the soldier getting hit with a kendo stick by my wife. Next time we will have to devote more time for herping though, i think a few of us were really too hung over on the sunday for doing much, or was that just me?


----------



## pugsly (Oct 18, 2005)

depends where ya coming from, its west of sydney probably take an hour or just under maybe from the middle of town.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

Parko said:


> i think a few of us were really too hung over on the sunday for doing much, or was that just me?



Deffinately not just you my friend!!!


----------



## Slateman (Oct 21, 2005)

OK I am contacting Fetherdale and organizing tickets and tour behind the sceen. I need *all people who are attending to pm me* they name and if they wish to attend reptile tour behind the sceen. Last time they took great care about us.


----------



## OuZo (Oct 21, 2005)

Yikes has a date been decided yet? If we can come we'd like to go behind the scenes but we dunno if we can yet :?. Can it be cancelled at a later date if needed?


----------



## Possum (Oct 21, 2005)

*Meet*

January would be better, but I will go anyway on the 26th otherwise I am working.


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 21, 2005)

ok i still don't know whats happening what date is it slateman who from vic is going up if i'm comming i need to asap so i can take time off


----------



## Sheralyn (Oct 21, 2005)

I have to be back at work on the 28th, but can do the 26th or 27th. Would be great to see everyone and meet some new people too.


----------



## The Rock (Oct 21, 2005)

slatey,- just to go off track here a bit. Had a good look at your balls. They are very impresive especially your hand painted ones. very nice indeed.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for compliment rock.
The date is 28th of december.
Most people woted for this date. It is wednesday. I would personally prefere 26th, but majority spoken.

Date: 28 december
Time 10.15 am

Featherdale Wildlife Park 217-229 Kildare Rd. Doonside NSW tel; 02-96221644


----------



## Possum (Oct 21, 2005)

*Get together*

No fair! I will be at work and it is a Wednesday not a Monday. :?


----------



## pugsly (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah it is a wednesday, is it that day? or are you tryin to trick us into the monday 26th date!?!

Ill be there either way look forward to it!


----------



## Sheralyn (Oct 22, 2005)

Ah well - you will have to count me out if it is the 28th as I will be back at work  Hope you have a good turnout and a great day!


----------



## Slateman (Oct 22, 2005)

so sad Sheralyn. Mabe something happen and you would be able to come.


----------



## hugsta (Oct 22, 2005)

Sounds like a plan, I will check the diary and make some notes.....LOL. It's only 15mins from my house, yippee.....


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 22, 2005)

If I come up what ya gonna sell me Huggy?


----------



## hugsta (Oct 22, 2005)

Maccies or beardies Afro...........maybe some ackies if you're nice....LOL


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 22, 2005)

Could be in the market for all 3 by then mate  Can you house Maccies in with Beardies?


----------



## pugsly (Dec 5, 2005)

So.. whos going??!!


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 5, 2005)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Include me in for Featherdale and if we can all hit the Quakers Pub for a feed, few schooners and a game of pool that would top it off. 

Simone.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 5, 2005)

I am going, for sure, with all the clan, so that makes four. (Sh*&^, that rhymed). Will PM you slatey. and I can accomodate a couple of Mexicans if they want to ahng around us outcast Mac herpers. Good part about our location is that you get to us just at the start of sydney so you dont have to worry about the traffic (nat that Dec 27 will be that bad).

So yeah, I'm up for 2 Adults & 2 Kids.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm hoping it is the 28th, cos the 26th is the best day of the year to go to Eastern Creek WSID for the drag races. Giddy up!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## Possum (Dec 5, 2005)

Which day and will it be a public hol?
I am working otherwise, and I want to come :cry:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 5, 2005)

26th is a pub hol Poss and if you are lucky the 27th as well. Def no the 28th. How about Fri night? are you guys coming?


----------



## Glimmerman (Dec 5, 2005)

Im interested but can not confirm until a day is set. Gotta luv work commitments. Chrissy day is the only confirmed day off for me


----------



## alexr (Dec 6, 2005)

I am planning on coming and I am going to try to drag the wife and kids along too....


----------



## KathandStu (Dec 6, 2005)

I would like to come (with my young son)if it is not too late to get a ticket (I could buy our tickets at the gate if need be). Where in Featherdale Park are we meeting?


----------



## playwell (Dec 6, 2005)

I'd be up for the 28th.


----------



## Menagerie (Dec 6, 2005)

January would be so much better for us...


----------



## Possum (Dec 6, 2005)

I am in if it is the pub hol and I am with Simone for the pub!
When will the date and cost be confirmed? Will it be a behind the scenes or just wandering around the park (either is good, just want to be prepared)? :roll:


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah ill be in   

Whats the sitch when? were?


----------



## BeardyBen (Dec 6, 2005)

i'll be there for sure!!!!! WOOOOHHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! cant wait to meet everyone


----------



## pythonkisses (Dec 6, 2005)

Count me in ill be there with bells on


----------



## newtosnakes (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok, so 28th Dec is the date, how much are tickets?? Is it too late to get any Slatey? I will have to confirm numbers for you (def 2 adults but not sure about the kids).


----------



## Reptilegirl (Dec 6, 2005)

i would love to come... but i'm still not sure when i'd be comming down... might be in vic on the 28th but really not sure.. have a fun day and dont drink too much... ah what the hell drink to you can drink no more.
Megz


----------



## pugsly (Dec 6, 2005)

For everyone asking 28th is definately the date, pm Slatey if you want to go and for information on how much etc.

See you all there!


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 6, 2005)

I so can't wait to see everyone again and meet people who have been lucky in avoiding me thus far. hehehehe

Simone.

Quakers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hickson (Dec 7, 2005)

I'll have to sit this one out. Working on the 28th, 29th and 30th.



Hix


----------



## Possum (Dec 7, 2005)

Hix said:


> I'll have to sit this one out. Working on the 28th, 29th and 30th.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



Me too :cry:


----------



## Slateman (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the posts people.
IT IS DEFINATELY 28.12.2005

I will posts more details here when this date get closer. I contacted Fetherdale and they know about us comming and organizing some herp talk. I don't know the entry price, but it is not to expensive as I remember last time.


----------



## playwell (Dec 7, 2005)

Featherdale Wildlife Park

Admission fees: Adults: $18.50 
Children (3 - 15 yrs): $9.00 
Children under 3 yrs: Free with a paying adult (Excludes group bookings). 
Family Pass (2 adults and 2 children): $45.00 
Additional Children : $5.00 
Students: $14.50 
Pensioners: $14.50 
Seniors Card: $11.50


----------



## Brodie (Dec 7, 2005)

Man thats cheap. Crocodylus park up here is about 30 dollars per person, and it takes you 30mins to look at everything in detail. lol what a rip off.

Might see you all there! Slight possibility I will be in Syd after xmas for work.


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 7, 2005)

Hix and Possum thats what sickies are for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my god like everyone just got sick at the restaurant. Oh i ate a kebab and ive been riding the porcelain bus since, it was so serious i ended up at the hospital getting checked over for dehydration. How many grandmothers have you got? What about the rich great aunt that has left you in the will and your the only one who she liked so you have to cover funeral arrangements. It's all so exhausting!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2005)

hehehehehe I've wasted about 20 Grandmothers over the years (j/k)


----------



## pythonkisses (Dec 8, 2005)

Slateman why dont someone call the park and see if we can get a discount for a GROUP get final numbers etc and book as a Group just thinking might be a bit cheaper for us all.........More to spend at the pub hehehehehehe


----------



## pugsly (Dec 8, 2005)

Best sickie excuse - Conjunctivitus, dont even need to put on a sick voice, its contageous and you cant see properly, too easy!


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 8, 2005)

Or you can do what i did........
Work for St.George Leagues Club, call in sick to get on a mates supporters bus, get blind drunk and go and watch the 99 semi final against the Melbourne Storm. Have a fantastic time only after the game has finished everyone is calling you to tell you that you've been seen on Channel 9 for about 6 seconds giving the middle finger to Victorian Police and being involved in a scuffle with them. Watch the cameras did not show was that only seconds earlier i'd been hit in the head with a meat pie. I didn't get fired, they found it rather amusing.

Simone.


----------



## Slateman (Dec 20, 2005)

OK people

*We all meet in front of entrance at 10 am 28th december 2005.*

That way we can get cheaper entry fee as a group.
There will be some special entertiment organised for us. 
I can't wait to see some old and new faces again.

Question? do you think that we should have small nametag with username for easier identification like at Taroonga Zoo?

Address of *Fetherdale Wildlife Park *

217-299 Kildare Rd Doonside
telephone there 96221644


See you there folks.


----------



## BeardyBen (Dec 20, 2005)

wooohooo see you there!! name tags is a great idea slatey ol boy


----------



## newtosnakes (Dec 20, 2005)

as a newbie who hasn't met most of the people on this site, a "username" name tag would be a GREAT idea!!! If you need a hand Slatey let me know. 

Mel


----------



## peterescue (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh no, I cant come, I'll be at my parents house at Bluehaven


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 20, 2005)

This will be awesome, see you all there!!!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## Jason (Dec 20, 2005)

to be honest this is the first time i have looked at this thread....lol. this sounds good i think i should be able to come  , it would be great to meet you all, even though i have been a member for a while now i havent met many of you although i have spoken to some of you, so it would be good to meet you.

im assuming i can bring my girlfriend?


----------



## Slateman (Dec 20, 2005)

Mel if you like, you can take care of nametags. Just sticker with nickname done by texture pen will do.
that can be done on spot infront of park.


----------



## hugsta (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm supposed to be working but will see if I can get the day off, would love to catch up with some old faces and meet some new ones.


----------



## SNKMST (Dec 21, 2005)

I have already organised the day off work and i will be there. I cant wait to meet a few more people.


----------



## SNKMST (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh and what kind of special entertainment Slatey??


----------



## Slateman (Dec 21, 2005)

Don't wory SNKMST we keep our clothes on.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 21, 2005)

DOH!!!!! anyone need a lift. Can fit two more in.


----------



## Jason (Dec 22, 2005)

any hints of what to expect slatey in terms of behind the scenes or whatever?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

SEXLATINA is making an appearance.


----------



## newtosnakes (Dec 22, 2005)

Keep dreamin Sherman..... :lol:


----------



## Slateman (Dec 22, 2005)

yes there will be behind the sceens activities.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Dec 22, 2005)

We might be able to make it


----------



## newtosnakes (Dec 22, 2005)

Can I please have an idea of how many people are coming so that I know how many sticky thingys to get.....


----------



## olivehydra (Dec 22, 2005)

It would be nice for someone to take a camera so as to share the day with us folk who cannot make it :cry: :?:


----------



## lutzd (Dec 22, 2005)

*Dreaming?*



newtosnakes said:


> Keep dreamin Sherman..... :lol:



Dreaming? More like a nightmare!

Four from my family:

David
marilyn
Peter
Esme

Really looking forward to seeing some of the old faces and some of the new ones too! ;-)


----------



## alexr (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi newtosnakes... 
Four (hopefully, but at least 3) from my family: 
Alex, Nichole, Jake and Zac.

Do we have an idea on how much entry to the park is likly to be?


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 23, 2005)

Two for johnbowemonie, one for me and one for my dad.

Simone.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 23, 2005)

Peter, Patty, Melissa, Ben & Monty (No, she is not a python)


----------



## BeardyBen (Dec 23, 2005)

Me and my girl friend Leah  woooohooo cant wait


----------



## Slateman (Dec 23, 2005)

newtosnakes said:


> Can I please have an idea of how many people are coming so that I know how many sticky thingys to get.....



I think that we can have there about 30 people


----------



## SNKMST (Dec 23, 2005)

Me Me Me Brett....


----------



## inthegrass (Dec 23, 2005)

i will turn up if there is room.


----------



## Slateman (Dec 24, 2005)

Just come who ewer you like people. All people interested in herp hobby are welcome.


----------



## peterescue (Dec 24, 2005)

have a good time peoples. I would have liked to get a firsthand look at a few of you. I'll be in landcomland/hell in Bluehaven for a couple of days up the Central Coast. 
The guy across the road from my parents keeps reptiles but Ive never met him.


----------



## instarnett (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Guy's & Girl's the last get together at featherdale was fantastic. There was atleast 25 of us there it was a great day to catch up with people. For behind the scene tour it is your entry fee plus $5.oo per person on top its cheap and a great day out. Hoping to be there again this year to catch up with the old and new people of aps.


----------



## FAY (Dec 24, 2005)

Is it too late to count myself and Garth in????


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 25, 2005)

Would be awesome to see you again Fay!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## Slateman (Dec 25, 2005)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Is it too late to count myself and Garth in????



As I said befor. All you have to do is to show up there at 10 am infront of the gate.


----------



## FAY (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Slatey....if it is going to be a stinker of a day....have to stay home and keep and eye on the rats and mice and keep them topped up with frozen water bottles etc otherwise we will be there!
Looking forward to it!!

Looking forward to seeing you again too Simone!!!


----------

